
RFC 7720: DNS Root Name Service Protocol and Deployment Requirements - _jomo
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7720
======
jlgaddis
Wow, probably the most significant change from RFC2870 is that root servers
must support DNSSEC.

------
zx2c4
Also, don't miss:

[https://www.icann.org/en/system/files/files/rssac-001-root-s...](https://www.icann.org/en/system/files/files/rssac-001-root-
service-expectations-04dec15-en.pdf)

